# BIMUNO



## cherrypie09

Ian Ramsey. What do you think about this.? found at www.scientificblogging.comA prebiotic has been defined as "a non-digestible food ingredient that beneficially affects the host by selectively stimulating the growth and/or activity of one or a limited number of beneficial bacteria in the colon."(3) Put more simply, prebiotics act as food for gut bacteria - choose the right food and you can increase the number of beneficial bacteria in the gut.Prebiotics are non-digestible carbohydrates, predominantly inulin and oligosaccharides such as fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS) or galacto-oligosaccharides (GOS)(8,9). They are found in small amounts in foods such as wheat, oats, bananas, asparagus, leeks, garlic and onions.New data published today in the American Journal of Clinical Nutrition shows that the prebiotic supplement Bimuno significantly increases levels of bifidobacteria in humans within seven days(1). Bifidobacteria are the most important types of positive, or 'good' bacteria in the gut, as they specifically stimulate the immune system, increase resistance to infection and diarrhoeal disease, reduce markers of chronic gut problems and enhance overall gut health(2).Prebiotics act as food for health-promoting, good bacteria that naturally reside in the gut(3). Within the gut there are billions of micro-organisms - bacteria, viruses and fungi, known collectively as the gut flora. A healthy gut flora consists of plenty of good bacteria. However, the gut flora composition can be upset by a number of factors including stress(4), illness, recovery from surgery, poor diet, overseas travelling, age(5,6) and antibiotics. A high level of negative, or bad gut bacteria can lead to symptomatic problems including diarrhoea, constipation, bloating and IBS, and can increase susceptibility to other health problems due to lowered natural defence(7).Prebiotic supplements, have been shown to increase positive or good gut bacteria, elevating their numbers and metabolic activity and reducing illness-causing pathogens(1,8,9,10)."When considering increasing your good bacteria with a supplement, it is important to target the right bacteria as some bacteria have wider health benefits than others. Today's new data shows that unlike many prebiotics or indeed probiotics, Bimuno is non-digestible, gets to where it is needed in the gut - intact - and is designed to specifically target the best of the good bacteria, bifidobacteria," says Liz Tucker, Health and Wellbeing Consultant.The new data shows that Bimuno significantly increased bifidobacteria in the human gut within seven days compared to both another prebiotic supplement and placebo (p<0.05)(1). Bimuno can therefore be classed as a prebiotic with a bifidogenic effect as it is most selective towards feeding and stimulating bifidobacteria naturally residing in the gut."These results are very exciting because they show that bifidobacteria seem to have a high affinity towards this prebiotic. Interestingly, the large gut where these bacteria are found controls around 70% of the body's natural immune function, which helps protect against illness. Bifidobacteria play a key role in the gut's digestive and immune functions and now we have human evidence that prebiotics, like GOS directly stimulate these health enhancing bacteria," Professor Glenn Gibson, Head of Food Microbial Sciences, University of Reading.Today's study results add to the growing body of evidence that prebiotics can help maintain and restore the natural balance of gut bacteria and that Bimuno's bifidogenic effect makes it a particularly effective prebiotic for increasing the numbers of the health-promoting bifidobacteria1.About the study(1)The aim of this double-blind, randomised, placebo-controlled crossover study was to assess the prebiotic effect of a novel GOS (Bimuno) produced from lactose using galactosidases located on Bifidobacterium bifidum NCIM 41171 cells against:a) Vivinal GOS produced through the action of an industrial beta-galactosidase enzyme Placebo (sucrose)Fifty-nine healthy human volunteers (34 female, 25 male) participated in the study.Summary: The results showed that the novel GOS mixture (Bimuno), as supplement to western diet, exerted a prebiotic and more specifically a bifidogenic effect in a dose- response relationship in healthy human volunteers within seven days.Bimuno is a prebiotic soluble powder which can be added daily to hot drinks and food such as tea, coffee, yoghurt and breakfast cereal.Bimuno 5.5g has been shown to naturally increase levels of 'positive' or good bacteria, specifically the immunity-boosting bifidobacteria and reduce levels of pathogens that produce toxins which can cause illness(10,11).


----------



## IanRamsay

HiI still think pre biotics are a bad idea. as long as you can eat some real, natural prebiotics in the form of some kind of vegetable fibre, even in tiny amounts, you are doing teh right thing. prebiotics also feed the undesirable bacteria as well (that most manufacturers wont tell you).I still think that prebiotics are a bad idea, and have no real benificial place in targeted probiotic treatment. they are just another suppliment for them to sell us, that have questionable effects.CheersIan


----------



## CatUK

Just spotted this thread. I won a months supply of Bimuno in a competition earlier this year and tried them. I have to say I think they do help to some extent. Within a couple of weeks of taking them (I put the powder into tea as it's vile when in a cold drink and I couldn't get it down if it didn't dissolve) I was going to the toilet more normally and the bloating wasn't so bad. The only reason I'm not taking them at the moment is because I'm seeing if there is anything better out there as even though Bimuno helped me I prefer a capsule or yoghurt to a powder.I won another box a couple of weeks back so will take them again


----------



## Waray

Probiotics require research. They vary incredibly and must contain "live" bacteria. I just switched to probiotics from Bio Alternatives a few weeks ago and have had amazing results. Now I'm working on trying to figure out the trigger foods. I've been working on this for years and years and have tried other probiotics. This is the first sign of relief I've ever had! The foods mentioned in the article are not all good foods for IBS. Many are either triggers or feed the fungus which is at the root of the evil beast called diarrhea. Research each component of any probiotic or anything else you take and NEVER GIVE UP! Check my blog and see where I've been and where I'm going. I love this forum. I finally can share the most dreaded ailment with others who understand.


----------



## BQ

> feed the fungus which is at the root of the evil beast called diarrhea.


Just to be clear...this may be true for you... but it isn't true for ALL IBS'ers.


----------



## Moises

I started Bimuno last week. The recommended dosage is 1 sachet/day. A sachet is 5.5 grams. I started with less than 1 gram/day and am slowly building up. So far, I have more flatulence. I would think that Bimuno is the most likely culprit. We'll see.


----------



## Moises

Well, I used up the whole box of sachets and it did not help. Given that they tout it as something that shows improvement in seven days, I feel no need to test it any more.


----------

